# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Simple Stratego Custom Map/Piece Builder for Inkscape

## mattperry

I just read a thread about 'Print and Play' games...

This is a cool idea...perhaps I could start off simple, by making a template to generate custom game boards and pieces/cards etc...

I think I may try that in the morning...it shouldn't be too hard to write a quick script that would allow map makers to skip the boring grid card layout and get on to the map making...

Now for a really simple game map to start with...

Perhaps that old Stratego game...

----------


## Steel General

Stratego - I loved that game!  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Go for it! I loved Stratego too, and the WW2 version which was a little more involved 'Dawn Patrol'.

----------


## mattperry

Well I created a script to make custom Stratego game pieces, only to stumble onto another existing and developed script (with a wider range of features than my own, I might add), that could be used for this purpose.

So I created a tutorial on how to use the existing script (I Boardgames Extensions) and my template csv/svg combo to make your own Stratego boards and pieces

tutorial http://1792coins.com/?p=712

Enjoy

matt

----------


## mattperry

updated link

matt

----------

